# Bowls 3 and 4



## kweinert (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, more properly, bowls 3 and 3 1/2 - but more on that later.

This is made from Pheasantwood. It is still a bit thick on the bottom (but better), it needs a better transition on the inside of the bowl, and the bottom needs to be flatter (it rises a bit in the center.)

[attachment=4428]

[attachment=4429]

For bowl #3 1/2: evidently I'm still searching for more experience. Once again I managed to turn a recess that is too small for one set of jaws and too large for the other set.

It's made from some of that ugly Floridia wood:

[attachment=4430]

[attachment=4431]

I really don't want to glue anything on the bottom of this one because it's pretty shallow already. Might have to make a donut chuck for this one.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 18, 2012)

They look great to me. The second one- I love the wood color change. Going to be cool when you get done.


----------



## arkie (Apr 18, 2012)

kweinert said:


> Well, more properly, bowls 3 and 3 1/2 - but more on that later.
> 
> This is made from Pheasantwood. It is still a bit thick on the bottom (but better), it needs a better transition on the inside of the bowl, and the bottom needs to be flatter (it rises a bit in the center.)
> 
> I really don't want to glue anything on the bottom of this one because it's pretty shallow already. Might have to make a donut chuck for this one.



It is easier to turn a shallow bowl with a gentle slope than a deeper bowl with steep sides like this, particularly to start out. The bottom is a real trick - try a scraper. You can always cut back a rise - it's far harder to handle a divot. DAMHIKT.

Glue your waste block on. Use one just a little thicker than the spigot. You want a spigot (external grip) rather than a recess (internal grip). Split a couple blanks trying to grip them and you'll understand better. Use the waste block to make your spigot, making sure to leave a good center mark from your tailstock live center. Once you've hollowed the bowl, you can make a jam chuck of almost anything, using the live center mark to line it up. Turn away the waste block, leaving a small part in the center, with tailstock support. Then use a chisel off lathe to remove that tailstock stub part.

You can use a bowl a little bigger, or a little smaller, for a jam chuck. A piece of rubber shelf liner for grip does wonders, but trim it so it doesn't sling around and grab stuff.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 18, 2012)

Neat stuff! You might try screwing that blank back on the wormwood screw... You may get lucky and be able to enlarge the recess. The recess versus tenon debate has fans on both sides... I like tenons, but it can be done either way. I think whichever route you choose, you may want to reverse the bowl again to 'complete' the bottom of the piece so that it doesn't look like a tenon or a recess.

I love where you're headed with your bowl turning, and I appreciate you sharing the pics!


----------



## kweinert (Apr 18, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Neat stuff! You might try screwing that blank back on the wormwood screw... You may get lucky and be able to enlarge the recess. The recess versus tenon debate has fans on both sides... I like tenons, but it can be done either way. I think whichever route you choose, you may want to reverse the bowl again to 'complete' the bottom of the piece so that it doesn't look like a tenon or a recess.



That's a thought, but the reason I don't at the moment is that I don't have any means of holding the bowl after it's been hollowed.

I know there are several ways of doing it but none (that I know of) are available to me at the moment and my bigger shop isn't yet set up so I can build anything.



DKMD said:


> I love where you're headed with your bowl turning, and I appreciate you sharing the pics!



Oh, I have entirely selfish reasons, I assure you!

I get to pick the brains of experienced turners and (to be honest) it's nice to hear that there may be hope of actually turning out something good one of these days 

Seriously, thank you for the advice and encouragement.


----------



## CodyS (Apr 20, 2012)

Sweeeeeet !


----------



## kweinert (Apr 20, 2012)

I was able to widen the recess enough to be able to mount the bowl for hollowing. I'll get pictures up tonight.

It worked out real well. The transition is smoother, still a bit thick on the bottom, and a small bit of the sapwood shows through which really gives a focus to the grain on the inside.

Thanks again for all your hints and encouragement.


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 20, 2012)

nice post, nice pictures and nice advice


----------



## kweinert (Apr 20, 2012)

OK, here's bowl #4 finished (and the pictures are better as well.)

I really like how a bit of the sapwood snuck through the bottom of the bowl

[attachment=4517]

I ended up widening the recess in the bottom so the larger set of jaws could fit in. 

[attachment=4518]

The transition from the side to the bottom is much smoother and (while it's still too thick) the bottom is much closer to being flat and the right thickness.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks good... I like that little bit of sap too! I think it's the best inner surface you've shown!:clapping::clapping:

If you've got a chuck and a tail stock, you've got a way to reverse the piece after hollowing... Just turns piece of scrap to fit inside the bowl and cover it with a piece of mouse pad or a scotchbrite pad. Put the hollow side of the bowl against the pad, and bring up the tail stock for support. You can turn a little scrap of soft wood to cover the pointy end of the live center so that it doesn't mar the bottom of the bowl since you're using a recess for chucking. If you use a tenon, you can engage the point and turn off the tenon except for a small nub... A little chisel work and some hand sanding will blend it in. To dress up a recess, you can use a small spindle or detail gouge to roll the lip on the recess(think half of a bead).


----------

